# Paph liemianum var spotted leaves



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 8, 2017)

The other day I placed an order with Peter of Big Leaf Orchids. After I placed my order he suggested Paph. liemianum var spotted leaves. He received these plants from Mr. Chien of Mainshow Orchids. The mother plant was supposed to have come from Sumatra 20 years ago. I received my order today. Check out these leaves











 

Sorry about the blurry photo but Eric was my teacher, well not really, just shake hands.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks like the recently described Paph species from Aceh. Paph. dodyanum

http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphdodyanum.htm


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 8, 2017)

Love the pattern!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 8, 2017)

I was thinking of getting that one, just for fun as I already have a liemianum with plain leaves.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2017)

I thought the same as eggshells


----------



## Don I (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh no. Another one for the wish list.
Don


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 9, 2017)

I have one division of this. The flower's quality is not good but it is expensive!


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 9, 2017)

eggshells said:


> Looks like the recently described Paph species from Aceh. Paph. dodyanum
> 
> http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphdodyanum.htm



It is a pure liemianum.


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 20, 2017)

Here is what the flower looks like 

Paphiopedilum liemianum with Spotted leaves


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow!!. Looks good.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 21, 2017)

That has good colour, verrrry nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that flower! Spotted leaves are a bonus.


----------



## blondie (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## bulolo (Mar 24, 2021)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> The other day I placed an order with Peter of Big Leaf Orchids. After I placed my order he suggested Paph. liemianum var spotted leaves. He received these plants from Mr. Chien of Mainshow Orchids. The mother plant was supposed to have come from Sumatra 20 years ago. I received my order today. Check out these leaves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you flowered your spotted leaf liemianum yet, Bob?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 25, 2021)

No, Sorry to say it is no longer with me.


----------

